# libtool-2.4-r4

## Gladdle

Ich habe ein Problem mit den libtools:

```
[32;01m * [39;49;00mPackage:    sys-devel/libtool-2.4-r4

[32;01m * [39;49;00mRepository: gentoo

[32;01m * [39;49;00mMaintainer: base-system@gentoo.org

[32;01m * [39;49;00mUSE:        amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU

[32;01m * [39;49;00mFEATURES:   sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking ./libtool-2.4.tar to /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4-r4/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4-r4/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4-r4/work/libtool-2.4 ...

 [32;01m*[0m Applying libtool-2.4-openmp.patch ...

[A[229C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Removing useless C++ checks ...

[A[229C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying libtool-1.5.20-use-linux-version-in-fbsd.patch ...

[A[229C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4-r4/work/libtool-2.4/libltdl' ...

 [32;01m*[0m Running aclocal -I m4 ...

[A[229C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running true --copy --force --install --automake ...

[A[229C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running aclocal -I m4 ...

[A[229C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running autoconf ...

[A[229C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running autoheader ...

[A[229C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running automake --add-missing --copy --foreign ...

[A[229C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4-r4/work/libtool-2.4' ...

 [32;01m*[0m Running aclocal -I libltdl/m4 ...

[A[229C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running true --copy --force --install --automake ...

[A[229C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running aclocal -I libltdl/m4 ...

[A[229C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running autoconf ...

[A[229C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running autoheader ...

[A[229C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running automake --add-missing --copy ...

[A[229C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4-r4/work/libtool-2.4 ...

 * econf: updating libtool-2.4/libltdl/config/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating libtool-2.4/libltdl/config/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --disable-static

## ----------------------- ##

## Configuring libtool 2.4 ##

## ----------------------- ##

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

configure: autobuild project... GNU Libtool

configure: autobuild revision... 2.4 ()

configure: autobuild hostname... WARBook

configure: autobuild mode... default

configure: autobuild timestamp... 20111025T183613Z

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc and cc understand -c and -o together... yes

checking how to run the C preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking how to print strings... printf

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for fgrep... /bin/grep -F

checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864

checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes

checking whether the shell understands "+="... yes

checking how to convert x86_64-pc-linux-gnu file names to x86_64-pc-linux-gnu format... func_convert_file_noop

checking how to convert x86_64-pc-linux-gnu file names to toolchain format... func_convert_file_noop

checking for /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-dlltool... no

checking for dlltool... no

checking how to associate runtime and link libraries... printf %s\n

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for archiver @FILE support... @

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for sysroot... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-mt... no

checking for mt... no

checking if : is a manifest tool... no

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for objdir... .libs

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking for shl_load... no

checking for shl_load in -ldld... no

checking for dlopen... no

checking for dlopen in -ldl... yes

checking whether a program can dlopen itself... yes

checking whether a statically linked program can dlopen itself... no

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking which extension is used for runtime loadable modules... .so

checking which variable specifies run-time module search path... LD_LIBRARY_PATH

checking for the default library search path... /lib /usr/lib /lib64 /usr/lib64 /usr/local/lib64 /lib32 /usr/lib32 /usr/local/lib32 /lib /usr/lib /usr/local/lib /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/lib /usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3 /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/32 //usr/lib64/xulrunner-2.0 /usr/lib64/qca2 /usr/lib64/qt4 /usr/lib32/qt4 /usr/lib/qt4 /usr/lib64/gnat-gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4 /usr/lib64/gnat-gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4/adalib /usr/games/lib64 /usr/games/lib32 /usr/games/lib /usr/lib64/R/lib /usr/lib64/fltk-1 

checking for library containing dlopen... -ldl

checking for dlerror... yes

checking for shl_load... (cached) no

checking for shl_load in -ldld... (cached) no

checking for dld_link in -ldld... no

checking for _ prefix in compiled symbols... no

checking whether deplibs are loaded by dlopen... yes

checking for argz.h... yes

checking for error_t... yes

checking for argz_add... yes

checking for argz_append... yes

checking for argz_count... yes

checking for argz_create_sep... yes

checking for argz_insert... yes

checking for argz_next... yes

checking for argz_stringify... yes

checking if argz actually works... yes

checking whether libtool supports -dlopen/-dlpreopen... yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking for dl.h... no

checking for sys/dl.h... no

checking for dld.h... no

checking for mach-o/dyld.h... no

checking for dirent.h... yes

checking for closedir... yes

checking for opendir... yes

checking for readdir... yes

checking for strlcat... no

checking for strlcpy... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... gcc3

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... (cached) GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g77... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-xlf... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-f77... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-frt... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pgf77... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-cf77... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-fort77... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-fl32... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-af77... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-xlf90... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-f90... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pgf90... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pghpf... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-epcf90... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran

checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran accepts -g... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... (cached) GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran

checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran accepts -g... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... (cached) GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcj... no

checking for gcj... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-windres... no

checking for windres... no

checking whether make supports order-only prerequisites... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing tests/atconfig commands

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing libtool commands

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4-r4/work/libtool-2.4 ...

make -j3 

make: *** No rule to make target `libltdl/m4/ltversion.in', needed by `libltdl/m4/ltversion.m4'.  Stop.

emake failed

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: sys-devel/libtool-2.4-r4 failed (compile phase):

 [31;01m*[0m   emake failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m          ebuild.sh, line   91:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m        environment, line 2800:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   phase-helpers.sh, line  562:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m         emake || die "emake failed"

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-devel/libtool-2.4-r4',

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-devel/libtool-2.4-r4'.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4-r4/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4-r4/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4-r4/work/libtool-2.4'
```

Weder ein Downgrade noch ein revdep-rebuild oder lafilefixer haben etwas gebracht. Google Spuckt Ergebnisse aus 2008 aus die mir nicht weiterhelfen. Hat jemand eine Idee?[/code]

----------

## Schattenschlag

schuss ins blaue ...soweit ich das sehe arbeitest du mit der maskierten version (2.4-r4)

vieleicht gehören weiter programme oder bibliotheken demaskiert ?

kann aber auch sein das du einen bug gefunden hast was mir auch schon paar mal passiert ist...

dürfte ja recht neu noch sein die 2.4-r4 version...

mfg

schatti

----------

## Gladdle

Das Problem besteht nun auch in der Version 2.4.2: 

```
 * Package:    sys-devel/libtool-2.4.2

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: base-system@gentoo.org

 * USE:        amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking ./libtool-2.4.2.tar to /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.2/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.2/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.2/work/libtool-2.4.2 ...

 * Removing useless C++ checks ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying libtool-1.5.20-use-linux-version-in-fbsd.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.2/work/libtool-2.4.2/libltdl' ...

 * Running aclocal -I m4 ...

 [ ok ]

 * Running true --copy --force --install --automake ...

 [ ok ]

 * Running aclocal -I m4 ...

 [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...

 [ ok ]

 * Running autoheader ...

 [ ok ]

 * Running automake --add-missing --copy --foreign ...

 [ ok ]

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.2/work/libtool-2.4.2' ...

 * Running aclocal -I libltdl/m4 ...

 [ !! ]

 * Failed Running aclocal !

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.2/temp/aclocal-2.out

 * ERROR: sys-devel/libtool-2.4.2 failed (prepare phase):

 *   Failed Running aclocal !

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   84:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 2786:  Called eautoreconf

 *   environment, line  873:  Called eaclocal

 *   environment, line  791:  Called autotools_run_tool 'aclocal' '-I' 'libltdl/m4'

 *   environment, line  491:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Failed Running $1 !";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-devel/libtool-2.4.2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-devel/libtool-2.4.2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.2/work/libtool-2.4.2'
```

Hat jemand eine Idee?

----------

## Finswimmer

Das scheinen zwei Fehler zu sein:

2.4.2:Failed Running aclocal !  --> /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.2/temp/aclocal-2.out Ausgabe bitte posten

libtool-2.4-r4: No rule to make target `libltdl/m4/ltversion.in', needed by `libltdl/m4/ltversion.m4'.  Stop. 

Tobi

----------

## Josef.95

Die "emerge --info" wäre evtl. auch noch hilfreich..  :Wink: 

Zudem überprüfe doch bitte auch mal ob /lib noch ein Symlink auf /lib64 ist.

----------

## Gladdle

Hier die Ausgabe von emerge --info (als Link).

Und die Ausgabe von /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.2/temp/aclocal-2.out: 

```
***** aclocal *****

***** PWD: /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.2/work/libtool-2.4.2

***** aclocal -I libltdl/m4

libtoolize: putting auxiliary files in AC_CONFIG_AUX_DIR, `libltdl/config'.

libtoolize: copying file `libltdl/config/ltmain.sh'

libtoolize: putting macros in AC_CONFIG_MACRO_DIR, `libltdl/m4'.

libtoolize: copying file `libltdl/m4/libtool.m4'

libtoolize: copying file `libltdl/m4/ltoptions.m4'

libtoolize: copying file `libltdl/m4/ltsugar.m4'

libtoolize: copying file `libltdl/m4/ltversion.m4'

libtoolize: copying file `libltdl/m4/lt~obsolete.m4'

configure.ac:199: error: LT_LANG: unsupported language: "Go"

libltdl/m4/libtool.m4:799: LT_LANG is expanded from...

configure.ac:199: the top level

autom4te-2.68: /usr/bin/m4 failed with exit status: 1

aclocal-1.11: autom4te failed with exit status: 1
```

Und der Symlink: 

```
lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root    5 23. Nov 18:47 lib -> lib64
```

----------

## Josef.95

Nur eine vage Idee...

Könnte es evtl. etwas mit deinem ungewöhnlich gesetzten  *emerge --info wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> LANG="de_DE@euro.utf8"
> 
> ...

  zu tun haben?

----------

## Gladdle

 *emerge --info wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> LANG="de_DE@euro.utf8"
> ```
> ...

 

Wurde in der make.conf geändert, hat nix gebracht.

 *emerge --info wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8@euro"
> ```
> ...

 

Wo das steht weiss ich nicht. Wo ändre ich das?

Die Vorlage habe ich vom offiziellen Leitfaden.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm nein, schaue dir die Anleitung zur deutschen Lokalisierung bitte noch mal genau an  :Wink: 

Soweit mir bekannt gibt es so eine Locale wie "de_DE@euro.utf8" gar nicht. Du möchtest vermutlich "de_DE.UTF-8" (Das Euro Zeichen ist hier auch schon mit enthalten)

All diese Systemweiten  Einstellungen werden gewöhnlich in der /etc/env.d/02locale gesetzt. Aber schaue besser noch mal genauer nach wo du sie einst gesetzt hast, siehe zb mit einem 

```
grep  LC_ /etc/env.d/
```

 Auch die LANG Variable wird normalerweise hier gesetzt (nicht in der /etc/make.conf)

Wenn du sie auch in der /etc/locale.gen so gesetzt hast korrigiere sie bitte auch dort, sie sollte zb so 

```
de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

 ausschauen.

Nach dem ändern lasse sie am besten mit einem 

```
# locale-gen
```

 neu generieren.

/etc/env.d/02locale

LC_ALL würde ich am besten gar nicht setzen, beachte dazu auch die Warnung und hinweise in der Anleitung.

Vermutlich reicht dir zunächst nur 

```
LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="C"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8"
```

 zu setzen.

Zum übernehmen ist dann noch ein 

```
env-update
```

 und ein relogin des Users notwendig. Das Ergebnis kannst du dann in der "locale" Ausgabe überprüfen.

Normal würde ich eher nicht global das gesamte System lokalisieren, sondern, sofern gewünscht, dies nur für den User tun (das ist aber ein anderes Thema).

----------

## Gladdle

Das Problem besteht immer noch (Habe auch neu gestartet, wieder revdep-rebuild, etc.), hier die Ausgabe von locale:

```
LANG=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=de_DE.UTF-8
```

Hat noch jemand ne Idee?

----------

## Gladdle

Das Problem scheint eher wo anders zu liegen, Ich habe etwas gefunden 

```
— Macro: LT_LANG (language)

    Enable libtool support for the language given if it has not yet already been enabled. Languages accepted are “C++”, “Fortran 77”, “Java”, “Go”, and “Windows Resource”.

    If Autoconf language support macros such as AC_PROG_CXX are used in your configure.ac, Libtool language support will automatically be enabled.

    Conversely using LT_LANG to enable language support for Libtool will automatically enable Autoconf language support as well.

    Both of the following examples are therefore valid ways of adding C++ language support to Libtool.

              LT_INIT

              LT_LANG([C++])

              LT_INIT

              AC_PROG_CXX
```

Weitere Ideen?

----------

